# Bacon Cheeseburger Fatty on the Webber-Q



## bryceb (Nov 26, 2014)

We're out camping for the week and we didn't bring the smoker, so, we're making do on the Webber-Q

Ground beef stuffed with bacon bits, onion and left over cheese ball (swiss, cheddar, cream cheese and bacon bits) and some generic spice blend all wrapped up in thick cut bacon and glazed with Heinz 57.

I had some hickory chips in a tray on the grill but I don't think it did much.

Turned out tasty, but food at camp always tastes great!  Served on a bun with a side of twice baked potato washed down with a beer (I didn't bring any fancy beer... just the regular goto, Miller Lite)













20141126_120521.jpg



__ bryceb
__ Nov 26, 2014


















20141126_121011.jpg



__ bryceb
__ Nov 26, 2014


















20141126_121226_Richtone(HDR).jpg



__ bryceb
__ Nov 26, 2014


















20141126_121903_Richtone(HDR).jpg



__ bryceb
__ Nov 26, 2014


















20141126_121952_Richtone(HDR).jpg



__ bryceb
__ Nov 26, 2014


















20141126_174925.jpg



__ bryceb
__ Nov 26, 2014


















20141126_181248.jpg



__ bryceb
__ Nov 26, 2014


















20141126_181511.jpg



__ bryceb
__ Nov 26, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks tasty even in town!

Happy Thanksgiving!

David


----------



## b-one (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow great weave! Tasty looking treat.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice looking fattie !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2014)

Tasty looking fatty! Nice smoke! Build yourself a Miini-WSM then you can grill and smoke while camping! Or build a Mini-ZA then you can grill, smoke, and fire up pizza in the woods!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice Job in the field, Bryceb!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You must have one of the portable "Q"s. My 320 doesn't move around too easily.

Bear


----------

